# Ramon Allones (D.R.) Brioso Cigar Review - hmmm....



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The cigar was very bitter-- almost untamed. I got a charred, burnt taste from it and an almost excessive pepper overtone to it that really was a ...

Read the full review here: Ramon Allones (D.R.) Brioso Cigar Review - hmmm....


----------

